# New Photo Album Marriott's Willow Ridge Lodge in Branson, MO



## dougp26364 (Oct 16, 2011)

I have photo's of all but the game room area. With luck it will be empty at some point before we leave. This is a very nice resort and, for families has what I feel is the best pool area of all the Branson resorts. Unfortunately, they closed the outdoor pool the day after we arrived, so my pics of the pool deck show a lovely green pool cover.

Here's a link to the album. http://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Trave...idge-Lodge/19376866_D3WN6s#1531649933_QdJn3BX


----------



## STEVIE (Oct 16, 2011)

Does the resort have shuttle service to the strip? Thanks, Sue


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 16, 2011)

susgar said:


> Does the resort have shuttle service to the strip? Thanks, Sue



Not that I'm aware of. I really don't know of any resort that has shuttle service to 76 country music blv. There is a service that picks people up to take them to shows that I've seen available at most resorts. Since we haven't booked any shows this weekend, I don't know if this service stops by the Marriott. 

Branson is mostly a drive to destination. Yes there is a regional airport here but, it's s tough town to be in without a car. For years they've talked about a monorail but I doubt that will ever be built. I think that's mostly in timeshare salesmen's fantasy land along with the rumor that Disney was coming to town (it never was).


----------



## pianodinosaur (Oct 17, 2011)

Great photos.  Thanks.


----------



## STEVIE (Oct 17, 2011)

What is the name of the airport that serves Branson, and does anyone know which airline from Ct. is best to take? Sue


----------



## BoaterMike (Oct 17, 2011)

susgar said:


> What is the name of the airport that serves Branson, and does anyone know which airline from Ct. is best to take? Sue



There's an airport in the Branson area (BKG).   There are a few carriers like Air Tran and Fronter.  The next closest airport is Springfield, MO.  

Mike


----------



## GrayFal (Oct 17, 2011)

As always, thanks for the photos - this is one of my home resorts and the renovation looks great.


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 17, 2011)

GrayFal said:


> As always, thanks for the photos - this is one of my home resorts and the renovation looks great.



We were in building 2 this time. I noticed when I walked by buidling 1, they still had the picnic table style dining room table rather than the traditional table with chairs. To be honest, the way those units are set up, I prefer the picnic table style dining room table with the bench seat along the wall. The space just felt a little cramped to me. 

I was pleased with the table and flat panel TV vs the shelf with old style TV an I prefered the new beding to the old comforter. The handheld shower head I found to be a waste as it didn't have adaquate water pressure. FWIW, it's either the mounted shower head or the hand held shower head. Both won't have water flow at the same time, which really didn't surprise me.

The resort map clearly shows where building 3 and 4 should be. The remainder of what was planned buildings show on the map but, none have building numbers. I doubt this resort ever reaches the original build out as planned. I'm hoping that they will eventually put buildings 3 and 4 in as planned around the main portion of the complex. As of now there was no signs of additional construction. 

I did like the whiffle ball field. I felt that to be a unique use of available land. I'm not certain how many kids still play whiffle ball but, with our limited space growing up we use to play it all the time. A dedicated ball field like that one would have been a God send to us back then.


----------

